# Siemens F-DO 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0 nur P-schaltend verwenden möglich?



## RobMor (14 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage steht schon im Titel 

Langform:
Wir haben eine Zuhaltung welche 2x sichere Eingänge hat. Diese müssen zeitverzögert angesteuert werden (je nachdem welcher Eingang zuerst bestromt wird, wird ent- oder verriegelt).
Nun haben wir die Siemens F-DO 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0 vor Ort (PM-schaltend).
Die Traumvorstellung wäre, das Ganze direkt anzusteuern. Somit würden wir aber nur den P-schaltenden Kontakt von 2x F-Ausgängen verwenden.

Muss hier etwas bei der Parametrierung beachtet werden?

LG


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2022)

Ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen,
aber poste mal den Hersteller von der Zuhaltung, mir ist das Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen, und finde dies interessant.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2022)

Das hört sich für mich nach den Pilz PSEN ml b 1.1 unit Schaltern an,
Ich verwende dazu die ET200SP F-DQ 8x24VDC 0,5A PP HF (6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0)
um Sie zu beschalten.


----------



## RobMor (14 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich nach den Pilz PSEN ml b 1.1 unit Schaltern an,
> Ich verwende dazu die ET200SP F-DQ 8x24VDC 0,5A PP HF (6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0)
> um Sie zu beschalten.


Exakt die sind es.  Deine Karte wäre auch ein Lösungsansatz. Allerdings habe ich gehofft das ich die bereits vor Ort verbaute Karte hier weiterverwenden kann. Hier nochmal das Zeitdiagramm


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2022)

Sorry das ich deinem Beitrag mit nicht zielführenden Fragen kapere... aaaaber...

was soll das? Was für einen Vorteil habe ich durch so eine Steuerung über zeitliche Abfolgen,
statt wie bisher klassisch die Zuhaltung über einen (F)-DQ anzusteuern?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich deinem Beitrag mit nicht zielführenden Fragen kapere... aaaaber...
> 
> was soll das? Was für einen Vorteil habe ich durch so eine Steuerung über zeitliche Abfolgen,
> statt wie bisher klassisch die Zuhaltung über einen (F)-DQ anzusteuern?
> ...


Das liegt an den Schaltern, du hast da zwei Eingänge, je nach dem 
welchen du zuerst ansteuerst öffnet oder schließt die Zuhaltung.


----------



## RobMor (14 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich deinem Beitrag mit nicht zielführenden Fragen kapere... aaaaber...
> 
> was soll das? Was für einen Vorteil habe ich durch so eine Steuerung über zeitliche Abfolgen,
> statt wie bisher klassisch die Zuhaltung über einen (F)-DQ anzusteuern?
> ...


Wenn ich die Eingänge zeitgleich ansteuere, habe ich immer einen Wechsel von Ver- und Entriegeln. Wenn ich diese separat ansteuere, zeitlich entsprechend versetzt, habe ich immer einen definierten Zustand.


----------



## Elektriko (14 März 2022)

RobMor schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Eingänge zeitgleich ansteuere, habe ich immer einen Wechsel von Ver- und Entriegeln. Wenn ich diese separat ansteuere, zeitlich entsprechend versetzt, habe ich immer einen definierten Zustand.



Ich kapiere es auch leider nicht 🤦
Wenn du "einen Wechsel von Ver- und Entriegeln" hast, du hast auch "immer einen definierten Zustand."

Ich schreibe was ich denke, weil vielleicht jemand kann mir helfen es zu verstehen 🤷


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es auch leider nicht 🤦
> Wenn du "einen Wechsel von Ver- und Entriegeln" hast, du hast auch "immer einen definierten Zustand."
> 
> Ich schreibe was ich denke, weil vielleicht jemand kann mir helfen es zu verstehen 🤷


So einfach ist das nicht, wenn du mehre Schalter hast,
kann es sein das du den einen entriegelst und denn anderen 
verriegelst. Da is es besser diese impuls-Folge zu verwenden.


----------



## Wincctia (14 März 2022)

Hallo Robmor,

hier gibt es einen Test weis grad nicht wie der genau heist ( glaub Bittest)  hier wird einmal der P und Einmal der M geschaltet halt nicht gleichzeitig so ziehen ja normal keine Schütze an aber dein Schalter wird dies erkennen und Evtl Ärger machen. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## electronics1 (15 März 2022)

Gibt den sogenannten "Helltest" und "Dunkeltest". Dabei wird der eingeschaltete Ausgang für ein paar Millissekunden abgeschaltet, bzw. der abgeschaltete Ausgang kurz eingeschaltet. Muss z.B. bei dauerhaft eingeschalteten Funktionen zyklisch gemacht werden (z.B. 1x / 48h). Die Karte liest in dieser kurzen Zeit die Ausgangsspannung retour und erkennt daran, ob der Ausgangstransistor noch funktioniert. Falls nicht (Transistor geschossen), werden alle Ausgänge der Karte passiviert (komplett abgeschaltet).
Wenn dieser Hell-/Dunkeltest angewendet wird, kann nicht jeder x-beliebige Aktor angeschlossen werden, sondern z.B. nur Schütze, bei denen der Anker nicht auf die Hell-/Dunkelphase (Spikes bzw. Austastlücken) reagiert (abfällt oder anzieht).
Natürlich kann man auch nur den p-Kanal der Karte verwenden, man kann auch 2 Schützspulen an einen F-Ausgang anschließen, und die Schütze über die Spiegelkontakte rückmelden (Standard-Eingang). Wenn in diesem Fall (nur p-schaltend) der Ausgang der Karte klebt, schaltet keiner der beiden Schütze ab. Bei P- UND M-schaltend würde der NICHT KLEBENDE Kanal immer noch den/die Schütze abschalten.
Anwendung/Verdrahtung hängt vom PLr ab.


----------

